# Upgraded from popper to I-roast 2



## shiftywxm

Hi,

Well I've spent a number of months using a Rival popcorn maker and decided the time was right for an upgrade. I was searching around and found a Heathware i-Roast 2 on ebay for £155.

I've had it a few days now and have done two roasts on it so far using some Indian Mysore. The first one on a preset and the second one on a programme I found on the Sweet Maria website. However, both seem to have roasted far too quick. Could possibly be due to the machine being a 230v version and heating too quickly. Both however look good and smell nice... only time will tell if they taste nice as they are still settling.

I really like that you can programme your own profiles on this machine and it's going to be fun, although expensive, to experiment!

Anyone else got an i-roast 2? Got any profiles to share that do a slow roast?


----------



## CoffeeMagic

Not sure if there are too many around the UK as I haven't come across a retailer (not that I have really been looking). However I have come across some threads in US and Aus forums. Perhaps try a hard bean if you find it roasts too quickly. Don't forget to give us some feedback on the roast.


----------



## shiftywxm

CoffeeMagic, thanks for your reply! Can you suggest some harder beans to try?


----------



## CoffeeMagic

Look for coffees marked SHB. e.g. Guatemalan, Costa Rican Tarrazu. They are generally grown at high altitudes (>4000 feet)


----------



## shiftywxm

Just tried the first batch of Mysore that I roasted on the 15th. I decided to grind it and use in a french press. Despite it roasting fast, I was impressed with it. It was a really smooth taste and had nice, but not overpowering milk chocolate notes. I think I'm going to like this machine!


----------

